# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  The Emerald [Regent Rainbow ,Santa Rosa]

## mastrokostas

Έτσι ήταν πριν σαν SS Santa Rosa .





Και έτσι έγινε στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος και ταξιδεύει σήμερα σαν SS The Emerald .
Περισσότερα εδώ : :http://www.ssmaritime.com/SantaRosa-Santa-Paula.htm

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πανέμορφο ήταν....
Ο Λελάκης συνήθιζε να κάνει επαναστατικές μετασκευές στα κρουαζιερόπλοια του. Το ίδιο και με το Καλυψώ http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/canguro_verde_1967.htm, αδελφό του ΛΕΡΟΣ (πρ. IONIAN SEA)

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πανέμορφο ήταν....
> Ο Λελάκης συνήθιζε να κάνει επαναστατικές μετασκευές στα κρουαζιερόπλοια του. Το ίδιο και με το Καλυψώ http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/canguro_verde_1967.htm, αδελφό του ΛΕΡΟΣ (πρ. IONIAN SEA)


Στον Λελακη δούλεψα πέντε χρόνια και σε επισκευή και μετά σε ταξίδια .Ήταν τα καλύτερα χρόνια μου στην ναυτιλία .Να είναι καλά ο καπετάν Αντώνης διότι και καλά μας πλήρωνε, άλλα και στα βαπόρια του ήμασταν αξιωματικοί και όχι μαριονέτες .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Στον Λελακη δούλεψα πέντε χρόνια και σε επισκευή και μετά σε ταξίδια .Ήταν τα καλύτερα χρόνια μου στην ναυτιλία .Να είναι καλά ο καπετάν Αντώνης διότι και καλά μας πλήρωνε, άλλα και στα βαπόρια του ήμασταν αξιωματικοί και όχι μαριονέτες .


 
Αν και δεν είναι η *σωστή ενότητα* θα ήταν ωραίο να δημιουργήσουμε μια ενότητα όπου να αναφέρουμε τις εμπειρίες απο τα ταξίδια σας για να μαθαίνουμε εμείς οι νεότεροι.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο παραμένει στο Πέραμα. Άραγε ποιά η τύχη του ιστορικού αυτού σκαριού?

----------


## Leo

Προχθές συνάντησα ένα καπετάνιο της εταιρέιας (Louis) και μου είπε ότι οι δεξαμένισμοι στην Σύρο θα αρχίσουν σύτομα για τα πλοία περιλαμβανομένου και του Emerald.

----------


## Ellinis

Κάτι που δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα γνωστό είναι οτι ως Santa Rosa είχε μείνει για 19 (!) χρόνια παροπλισμένο στις ΗΠΑ, από το 1971 ως το 1990 που το έφερε ο Λελάκης.
Αρχικά σκόπευε να το ονομάσει DIAMOND ISLAND, κατόπιν PACIFIC SUN για τη Starlite Cruises (νομίζω θυγατρική του ήταν) αλλά τελικά ονομάστηκε REGENT RAINBOW.

Το αδελφάκι του, το Santa Paula, το είχε φέρει το 1972 η Sun Line για να μετασκευάσει ως STELLA POLARIS (Πολικός Αστέρας) αλλά μετα απο λίγα χρονια παροπλισμού μετετράπη σε πλωτο ξενοδοχείο στο Κουβεϊτ και εκεί καταστράφηκε στον πόλεμο του 1990.

To EMERALD είναι ένα απο τα ελάχιστα τουρμπινόπλοια που εξακολουθούν να ταξιδεύουν, μαζί με το ΤΟΡΑΖ και το OCEANIC.

----------


## kalypso

emerald.jpg

το Emerald στην Τεργέστη!

----------


## Leo

The Emerald κατευθύνεται τώρα προς τη Σύρο, για τον ετήσιο Δεξαμενισμό του στα ναυπηγεία του Νεωρείου.

----------


## konigi

Αν ειναι κάποιος μέσα στο AIS μπορει να μου πει τι κανει το The Emerald αγκυροβολιμένο στη μεση του πουθενά?είναι λιγο άσχετο αλλα απο απορία ρωταω..
είναι δίπλα στην πορεία των κρητικών από αριστερα...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

exei ora pou ine stamatimeno ekei alla den gnorizo perissotera

----------


## Trakman

Και γω το παρατήρησα, είναι ώρα εκεί

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν πρόλαβα να το δώ αλλα αν κατάλαβα καλά το σημείο πρόκειτε για γνωστό στίγμα όπου πολλά πλοία βρίσκονται σε αναμονή οδηγειών (orders)

----------


## konigi

φιλε Απόστολε το πλοίο ηταν σταματημένο πάνω στην πορεία του Λατώ..στα απόνερα του συγκεκριμενα σε πολύ μικρή αποσταση..Λογικό είναι να ξέρεις καλύτερα,απλά παραξενεύτικα και γω σαν ανθρωπος βλέποντας το εκεί...

----------


## Apostolos

Στο λέω γιατί πολλές φορές κάνοντας την γραμμή Πειραιά Χανιά ή Ηράκλειο συναντάς διάφορα πλοίο που είναι σταματημένα. Ασε που έχουν και κάτι άσχετους Ρώσσους-Φιλιπινέζους κλπ κλπ που βλέποντας τα επιβατηγά μας να έρχονται κατα πάνω τους (κανα μιλάκι δηλαδη) αρχίζουν και ουρλιάζουν στα VHF

----------


## Captain Argy

Αν παρατηρήσετε καλύτερα δεν ειναι σταματημένο αλλά το ais του πλοιου εχει καποιο προβλημα και δεν εμφανιζει ταχυτητα αλλα μόνο το στιγμα του

----------


## scoufgian

Εχω να καταθεσω ,οτι την ημερα ,που αποφασισε και βγηκε, απο το περαμα και την εκανε ,μεχρι τη πατρα,το ειδα σταματημενο αρχικα,ανοιχτα του σαρωνικου,μετα ανοιχτα του πορου,μετα κυθηρα,κυπαρισσια,κατακολο.Σ ολα αυτα τα μερη ,το εδειχνε ,στα ανοιχτα των περιοχων αυτων και σταματημενο

----------


## Ellinis

Και ένας ωραίος πίνακας από την εποχή που αυτό και το αδελφάκι του ταξιδεύαν από τη Νεα Υόρκη στη Νότιο Αμερική για τη Grace Line.

Πηγή

----------


## Leo

Στους φίλους της κρουαζιέρας mastrokostas και mastrovasili  :Wink: . Στην Πάτρα 28 Οκτωβρίου 2006.. είχε πάει για παρέλαση... :Very Happy: 

theemerald.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλτατε Leo. Είσαι καταπληκτικός.!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Το emerald σήμερα  στο Πέραμα

P5292743.jpg

P5292767.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ξέρουμε αν το ετοιμάζουν για τη σεζόν και που θα ταξιδέψει?

----------


## AegeanIslands

Aν ισχυει η ναυλωση των *AQUAMARINE* και *ORIENT QUEEN* στη Σαρδηνια για τη G8, τοτε το πλοιο τελος του τρεχοντος πρεπει να ειναι ετοιμο neck and crop!

----------


## sstraveler

I am hoping someone here can help me with some information about the reconstruction of the Santa Rosa into the Rainbow/Regent Rainbow or the later work on the ship as the Emerald.

I am writing a history of this ship.

I am looking for details and photos when the ship was at the Avlis shipyard.

Please contact me at sstraveler @ aol . com (remove spaces)

Sorry I do not speak Greek.

----------


## sstraveler

I am looking for information and photos about the conversion of the Santa Rosa at the Avlis Shipyard into the Rainbow for a new history of the ship that I am writing.

I also need pictures of the conversion as it was taking place.

Anyone know who did the work on the ship and what work was done?

Please contact me(I do not speak Greek).  You can email me at 

sstraveler @ aol . com

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear SSTraveller,

I am also am a great fan of the Santa Rosa/Regent Rainboew/Emerald and am completeing a research file of this Louis owned veteran which luckily enough is still sailing successfully today after 50+ years of service. Hopefully I will be sailing on her for a short 4 day cruise in September from Limassol!

Anyway although I don't have any pictures of her conversion at Avlis I have attached a couple of pages which might be of interest to you as they have some technical details about her equipment and conversion. Also the designers and conversion cost are stated.

All the best 
Henry. 

scan0258.jpg

scan0259.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

sstraveller, if you look under www.ssmaritime.com there is a history of the Santa Rosa with two photos in her later stages, one of them when her conversion started at Avlis.
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

So far I have not seen any pictures of the ship at Avlis.
I know a fellow forum member actually boarded her prior to the start of the refit at Avlis and described that internally she was still impressing. SANTA ROSA arrived under tow in March 1990 and the conversion was supposed to be completed in June 1992.

As far as I know the work was done by naval architects employed by Lelakis (owner of both Regency and Avlis Shipyard at that time).

What is little known is that initially the ship was renamed PACIFIC SUN , probably for employment by Starlite Cruises (also Lelakis controlled) that also owned PACIFIC STAR (ex-SITIA). 
Then during the conversion the name DIAMONT ISLAND was considered (or actually taken?) but instead she became the REGENT RAINBOW.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

the ΕΜΕRALD στη ροδο στις 15 απριλιου του 2006


emer.JPG

----------


## sstraveler

Thanks for the reponse.  The website however has a number of inaccuracies.  The picture that it says is in Greece was lifted from another website and it is not Greece at all.  That's when the ship was laid up in Baltimore and there is no work going on at that time.

----------


## north

> I am hoping someone here can help me with some information about the reconstruction of the Santa Rosa into the Rainbow/Regent Rainbow or the later work on the ship as the Emerald.
> 
> I am writing a history of this ship.
> 
> I am looking for details and photos when the ship was at the Avlis shipyard.
> 
> Please contact me at sstraveler @ aol . com (remove spaces)
> 
> Sorry I do not speak Greek.


i sent  you  two fotos from the first and last docking at avlis{now chalkis]shipyards.
diafores (2).jpg

diafores.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Χθές έξω από το Μεγάλο Λιμάνι...*

*Στον καλό φίλο north*.

3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mπροσούρες του πλοίου ως SANTA ROSA όταν ταξίδευε στην Καραϊβική για τη Prudential - Grace Line μαζί με το αδελφάκι του SANTA PAULA (μετέπειτα STELLA POLARIS).
Mου αρέσει ο τίτλος της τελευταίας μπροσούρας "Treasure Route Cruises" !

gce64cs.jpggce68rp.jpggce70.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Regent Rainbow*... 

12121.jpg
_Φωτο Διαφημηστικη καρτποσταλ της Regency Cruises_

----------


## stratoscy

arxise ekstrateia gia tin diaswsi tou Ms The Emerald apo tin dialisi tou.se ena vinteaki leei oti einai to teleutaio amerikaniko uperwkeanio kai oti 8a katastrafei i nautilia twn amerikanwn.

to sxetiko vinteaki:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woDDUuW7juM

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο το βιντεάκι και μακάρι να γινόταν κάτι, αλλά το θεωρώ δύσκολο. Ούτε για το περίφημο UNITED STATES έχουν εξασφαλίσει τη σωτηρία του, ούτε το INDEPENDENCE καταφέραν να κρατήσουν (που ήταν και στην αυθεντική του μορφή).

----------


## stratoscy

gia na doume ti simfwnies 8a kanoun mazi me ton loui gia na to swsoun.o louis ton 3erroume oloi sigoura 8a to antikatastisei kai me to parapanw gia na ginoun sunolo 14 o stolos tou...

----------


## stratoscy

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΙΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ? Ο ΛΟΥΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΦΕΡΕ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΠΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΝΔΙΑ?ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ IVORY(ΠΡΩΗΝ AUSONIA,AEGEAN TWO)ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ?

----------


## cyprus4ever

Την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ. Όσα πλοία της εταιρείας εκτελούν δρομολόγια από Λεμεσό είναι υπερήλικα (όχι πως τα υπόλοιπα του στόλου είναι νεότερα, αλλά τέλωσπαντων...) και βρίσκονται συνήθως προς το τέλος της "ζωής" τους. Η εταιρεία δεν επιδυκνείει ιδιάιτερο ενδιαφέρον στην αναβάθμιση του προϊόντος που προσφέρει στους Κύπριους επιβάτες. Εντούτοις, αν κάποιος παρατηρήσει διαφημίσεις της εταιρείας σε Κυπριακά έντυπα, τα SAPPHIRE και EMERALD, αλλά και παλαιότερα το IVORY, διαφημίζονται ως "υπερσύγχρονα" και "πολυτελή" κρουαζιερόπλοια, το οποίο όλοι γνωρίζουμε πως απέχει έτη φωτός από την πραγματικότητα. Βέβαια, ίσως η Κυπριακή αγορά να μην δίνει τη δυνατότητα στην εταιρεία να δρομολογήσει νεότερα και ίσως μεγαλύτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια από τη Λεμεσό.

----------


## stratoscy

> Την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ. Όσα πλοία της εταιρείας εκτελούν δρομολόγια από Λεμεσό είναι υπερήλικα (όχι πως τα υπόλοιπα του στόλου είναι νεότερα, αλλά τέλωσπαντων...) και βρίσκονται συνήθως προς το τέλος της "ζωής" τους. Η εταιρεία δεν επιδυκνείει ιδιάιτερο ενδιαφέρον στην αναβάθμιση του προϊόντος που προσφέρει στους Κύπριους επιβάτες. Εντούτοις, αν κάποιος παρατηρήσει διαφημίσεις της εταιρείας σε Κυπριακά έντυπα, τα SAPPHIRE και EMERALD, αλλά και παλαιότερα το IVORY, διαφημίζονται ως "υπερσύγχρονα" και "πολυτελή" κρουαζιερόπλοια, το οποίο όλοι γνωρίζουμε πως απέχει έτη φωτός από την πραγματικότητα. Βέβαια, ίσως η Κυπριακή αγορά να μην δίνει τη δυνατότητα στην εταιρεία να δρομολογήσει νεότερα και ίσως μεγαλύτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια από τη Λεμεσό.


ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΤΑ ΟΧΙ.ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ Η SALAMIS CRUISE LINES ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΝΕΟΑΠΟΚΤΗΘΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ  VAN GOGH ΕΙΝΑΙ 34 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ.ΠΙΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 2 ΤΟΥ ΛΟΥΗ.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Το VAN GOGH όμως με τη νέα σεζόν δεν θα ανταγωνίζεται τα EMERALD και SAPPHIRE, αφού είναι η τελευταία τους χρονιά. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η LOUIS θα δρομολογήσει από Λεμεσό το CALYPSO (το οποίο δεν υπάρχει στο πρόγραμμα της Thomson για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι) μαζί με το CORAL το οποίο λογικά θα αντικατασταθεί από το LOUIS MAJESTY... Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι ας μας ενημερώσει...

----------


## stratoscy

> Το VAN GOGH όμως με τη νέα σεζόν δεν θα ανταγωνίζεται τα EMERALD και SAPPHIRE, αφού είναι η τελευταία τους χρονιά. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η LOUIS θα δρομολογήσει από Λεμεσό το CALYPSO (το οποίο δεν υπάρχει στο πρόγραμμα της Thomson για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι) μαζί με το CORAL το οποίο λογικά θα αντικατασταθεί από το LOUIS MAJESTY... Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι ας μας ενημερώσει...


μονο τοθ emerald ειναι η τελευταία του χρονιά.το Sapphire ειναι 45 χρονων για εμάς είναι καινουργιο ακόμα.για να δούμε ποιο θα αντικαταστήσει το emerald

----------


## stratoscy

> Το VAN GOGH όμως με τη νέα σεζόν δεν θα ανταγωνίζεται τα EMERALD και SAPPHIRE, αφού είναι η τελευταία τους χρονιά. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η LOUIS θα δρομολογήσει από Λεμεσό το CALYPSO (το οποίο δεν υπάρχει στο πρόγραμμα της Thomson για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι) μαζί με το CORAL το οποίο λογικά θα αντικατασταθεί από το LOUIS MAJESTY... Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι ας μας ενημερώσει...


φίλε μου έψαξα στην ιστοσελίδα τησ Τhomson και το καλυψώ υπάρχει ακόμα. 
http://www.thomson.co.uk/cruise.html

το πιο πιθανόν να φέρει το κοράλι.θα δούμε.....

----------


## cyprus4ever

Υπάρχει για τη φετεινή σεζόν 2008/2009. Αν δεις όμως για το καλοκαίρι του 2010, το Calypso δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά. Θα αντικατασταθεί από το Thomson Dream ( το τωρινό Costa Europa ).
http://www.thomsonbeach.co.uk/th/cru...asonCode=S2010

----------


## stratoscy

> Υπάρχει για τη φετεινή σεζόν 2008/2009. Αν δεις όμως για το καλοκαίρι του 2010, το Calypso δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά. Θα αντικατασταθεί από το Thomson Dream ( το τωρινό Costa Europa ).
> http://www.thomsonbeach.co.uk/th/cru...asonCode=S2010


ναί έχεις δίκιο συγγνώμη.μάλιστα από τον Δεκέμβρη του 2009 δεν αναφέρεται το Calypso.Mάλλον αυτό θα αντικαταστήσει το EMERALD.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Paidia anaxwrw to Savvato gia krouaziera me to EMERALD. Yposxomai na epistre4w me plousio fwtografiko yliko...!(...8a einai i teleftaia krouaziera tou karaviou...)

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό και σε ευχαριστούμε προκαταβολικά για την πρόθεση σου να μας ξεναγίσεις στο πλοίο. Καλό ταξιδι και να περάσεις υπέροχα.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Just for the record and since I don't understand much Greek and I know there is some speculation on their plans for next year here is the information I have first hand on the Louis operations for next year.

The Calypso and Sapphire will be doing the cruises from Limassol during the summer and then the Calypso will begin 3/4 day cruises in the Red Sea from September 2010 until March 2011. This is not a charter and will be operated by Louis directly, probably they will market packages to include a hotel stay at their property in Sharm el Sheik?

The Emeralds future is uncertain although they intend to use her in 2010 but still have'nt decided which programme. She is presumably not Solas 2010 compliant so she will probably be laid up after October.
Lets hope she survives longer as she is one of the last successful steamships still in service.

The Louis Majesty will be operating the last 3 cruises of Coral during December/January 2009/2010 and then will do a series of winter cruises from Marseille and Genoa to the East Med for 12 days to Egypt and Israel. She will also do cruises to the West Med and Canaries and the central Mediterranean. In summer 2010 she will do 8 day cruises to Corinth, the Ionian islands and Albania (new itinerary) and also the Spanish Odyssey cruises to Iberia and Tangier which were operated by Coral. She will also do some central Med cruises to Malta, Libya etc.

The Coral will do a new 10 day cruise from Marseille and Genoa to Greece, Istanbul and back via Corinth Canal and Sicily.

The Orient Queen will also do a new 10 day itinerary from Marseille to the Adriatic, Dalmatian coast and Venice.

The rest of the programme ex Piraeus is more or less the same as this year with Aquamarine and Aegean Pearl but Cristal is also doing a 7 day 3 Continents cruise to Egypt/Israel and Istanbul on alternate weeks with her 7 day Greece/Turkey cruises.

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Τhe Emerald*... στην Μυκονο 10-8-2009.

DSCN2146.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο cyprus4ever_

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Πανέμορφο πλοίο, αλλά τα σημάδια του χρόνου είναι αρκετά εμφανή πάνω του...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Πανέμορφο πλοίο, αλλά τα σημάδια του χρόνου είναι αρκετά εμφανή πάνω του...


Την σκουριά που βλέπεις ,λίγο οξαλικό είναι όλη η δουλειά ,η μισό μπότο μπογιά !Το βαπόρι είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση φίλε ! :Wink: 
Περιμενουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο απο το ταξιδι σου και σου ευχομαστε να περασεις καλα!

----------


## stratoscy

Κσλό ταξίδι φίλε και περιμένουμε φοτο....καλά να περάσεις

----------


## gtogias

Το σημερινό The Emerald με την προηγούμενη ονομασία του ως Regent Rainbow στο Vancouver από καρτ ποστάλ:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52997

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το σημερινό The Emerald με την προηγούμενη ονομασία του ως Regent Rainbow στο Vancouver από καρτ ποστάλ:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52997


 Παλιες καλες εποχες της Regency !!

----------


## stratoscy

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι γενικό?άμα λέμε για ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο ότι έγινε laid up εννοούμε ότι πήγε για ανακαίνιση-αναβάθμιση?

----------


## gtogias

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι γενικό?άμα λέμε για ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο ότι έγινε laid up εννοούμε ότι πήγε για ανακαίνιση-αναβάθμιση?


Δε νομίζω. Μάλλον το αντίθετο. Το σύνηθες είναι ότι laid up σημαίνει προσωρινός παροπλισμός.

----------


## stratoscy

ευχαριστώ μάθαμε κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## Ellinis

> Το σημερινό The Emerald με την προηγούμενη ονομασία του ως Regent Rainbow στο Vancouver από καρτ ποστάλ:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52997


To oυράνιο τόξο στο πλάϊ κάτω από τη γέφυρα δεν το είχα ξαναδεί. Να φανταστώ οτι γράφει Regency;
Αλλά γενικά οι φωτογραφίες του πλοίου επί ημερών Regency είναι σχετικά λίγες.

----------


## gtogias

> To oυράνιο τόξο στο πλάϊ κάτω από τη γέφυρα δεν το είχα ξαναδεί. Να φανταστώ οτι γράφει Regency;
> Αλλά γενικά οι φωτογραφίες του πλοίου επί ημερών Regency είναι σχετικά λίγες.


Να ξαναδώ την καρτ ποστάλ (το απόγευμα) και επανέρχομαι.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Η LOUIS για μια ακόμα φορά έγινε ρεζίλι. Όπως σας είχα πει και πριν έχω κλείσει εισητήρια για 6ήμερη στα Ελληνικά νησιά (Ρόδος-Μυτιλήνη-Θεσσαλονική-Καβάλα-Κως), η οποία θα αναχωρούσε αύριο.
Μόλις μας έχουν ενημερώσει από τα κεντρικά γραφεία της LOUIS, ότι για κάποιο λόγω το EMERALD πρέπει να ταξιδέψει στη Μαγιόρκα, και η κρουαζιέρα μας από 6ήμερη μειώνεται σε 3ήμερη με στάση μόνο στη Ρόδο και Μυτιλήνη.
Είμαι πραγματικά δυσαρεστημένος και απορώ κατα πόσον μας έχουν πει την αλήθεια, αφού το πλοίο θα εκτελούσε την τελευταία του κρουαζιέρα και μετά θα ήταν προς πώληση για scrap. ¶ρα τι ρόλο βαράει στη Μαγιόρκα;
Πάντως οι φωτογραφίες θα έρθουν μόλις επιστρέψω!

----------


## diagoras

Emerald στον προλιμενα 
σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

> Η LOUIS για μια ακόμα φορά έγινε ρεζίλι. Όπως σας είχα πει και πριν έχω κλείσει εισητήρια για 6ήμερη στα Ελληνικά νησιά (Ρόδος-Μυτιλήνη-Θεσσαλονική-Καβάλα-Κως), η οποία θα αναχωρούσε αύριο.
> Μόλις μας έχουν ενημερώσει από τα κεντρικά γραφεία της LOUIS, ότι για κάποιο λόγω το EMERALD πρέπει να ταξιδέψει στη Μαγιόρκα, και η κρουαζιέρα μας από 6ήμερη μειώνεται σε 3ήμερη με στάση μόνο στη Ρόδο και Μυτιλήνη.
> Είμαι πραγματικά δυσαρεστημένος και απορώ κατα πόσον μας έχουν πει την αλήθεια, αφού το πλοίο θα εκτελούσε την τελευταία του κρουαζιέρα και μετά θα ήταν προς πώληση για scrap. ¶ρα τι ρόλο βαράει στη Μαγιόρκα;
> Πάντως οι φωτογραφίες θα έρθουν μόλις επιστρέψω!


ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΑΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΛΟΥΗΣ.ΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΥ.Η ΜΑΓΙΟΡΚΑ ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ? :Confused:  :Confused: ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ.ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΟΥΗΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΟΔΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΡΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΑΜΑΡΙΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΣΤΑ ΓΚΑΡΣΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΙΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ!!!!!ΠΡΙΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΠΗΓΕ Η ΘΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ SASPPHIRE ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΓΑΜΠΡΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΩΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΜΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΕΣ 4,2,ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΜΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΕΩΝΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΤΑ 2 ΕΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΥΡΠΟΥΑΡ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΩΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΜΙΣΗ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ!!!!ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Τα ξέρω φίλε μου...! Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ταξιδεύω με την Louis... Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η Louis εκμεταλλεύεται το γεγονός ότι είναι ο ισχυρότερος διοργανωτής κρουαζιέρων στο νησί και κάνει ότι θέλει! Ελπίζω το γεογονός οτι με τη νέα σεζόν που η παρουσία της Salamis θα γίνει πιο αισθητή με την αγορά του νέου της πλοίου να οδηγήσει σε αύξηση του ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ τους, έτσι ώστε σιγά σιγά να αναγκαστούν και οι δύο να βελτιωθούν προς το καλύτερο και να σταματήσουν να κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο με διαφημίσεις του τύπου "ταξιδέψτε με το σύγχρονο και υπερπολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο Sapphire/Emerald/Salamis Glory"...

----------


## stratoscy

Μακάρι αλλά από ότι πρόσεξα και με δική μου γνώμη η salamis cruise lines  είναι καλύτερη δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω παραπάνω εμπιστοσύνη για τις διακοπές μασ μιας και πάνω στο πλοίο τους πληρώνεις απευθείας αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τα κάνουν και αυτοί έτσι όπωσ η louis

----------


## cyprus4ever

Το σύστημα που ακολουθεί η Louis είναι αυτό που ακολουθούν και οι μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες πάνω στα κρουαζιερόπλοιά τους, όπως π.χ. η Carnival. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι στο εξωτερικό είναι πιο οργανωμένοι και αποφεύγονται γκάφες, όπως το να εκδίδεις χρεωστική κάρτα σε βρέφος ενός έτους! Φυσικά, οι κάρτες αυτές, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, χρησιμοποιούνται και ως κάρτες επιβίβασης.
Όσον αφορά τη Salamis, κι εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι εταιρεία με αρκετές δυνατότητες. Πιστεύω όμως ότι το Salamis Glory, αν και όμορφο καράβι, εντούτοις λόγω μεγέθους (χωρητικότητα σε επιβάτες) και ηλικίας δεν έδωσε στην εταιρεία τη δυνατότητα να εκσυγχρονήσει τα δρομολόγια που προσφέρει στο κοινό.

----------


## stratoscy

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΛΟΥΗΣ ΛΟΙΖΟΣ.ΜΙΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΡΟΔΟΣ-ΚΑΣΤΕΛΟΡΙΖΟ.ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ Η ΛΟΥΗΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΤΡΙΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΤΜΟΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ Η ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ-ΡΟΔΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΕΝΘΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ SALAMIS ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΟ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Τhe Emerald*...Μυκονος 5-8-2009.

DSCN2161.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Είμαι πραγματικά δυσαρεστημένος και απορώ κατα πόσον μας έχουν πει την αλήθεια, αφού το πλοίο θα εκτελούσε την τελευταία του κρουαζιέρα και μετά θα ήταν προς πώληση για scrap.


Σίγουρα αυτά δεν είναι ευχάριστα πράγματα. Αλλά το καράβι δεν είναι να φύγει ακόμη για σκραπ. Ο Solas2010 στον οποίο δεν έχει (ακόμη) προσαρμοστεί θα εφαρμοστεί από του χρόνου τον Οκτώβρη. Οπότε θεωρητικά μπορεί να ταξιδέψει και του χρόνου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*The Emerald*...Πειραιας 26-6-2009.

DSCN1436.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να αλλαχτεί το όνομα του thread ώστε να περιλαμβάνει και το Regend Rainbow?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να αλλαχτεί το όνομα του thread ώστε να περιλαμβάνει και το Regend Rainbow?


Σωστα.Αλλωστε ακομα το θυμαμαι να μετασκευαζεται ως REGENT RAINBOW το 1990 στα ναυπηγεια χαλκιδος ιδιοκτησιας επισης Λελακη

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το σύστημα που ακολουθεί η Louis είναι αυτό που ακολουθούν και οι μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες πάνω στα κρουαζιερόπλοιά τους, όπως π.χ. η Carnival. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι στο εξωτερικό είναι πιο οργανωμένοι και αποφεύγονται γκάφες, όπως το να εκδίδεις χρεωστική κάρτα σε βρέφος ενός έτους! Φυσικά, οι κάρτες αυτές, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, χρησιμοποιούνται και ως κάρτες επιβίβασης.
> Όσον αφορά τη Salamis, κι εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι εταιρεία με αρκετές δυνατότητες. Πιστεύω όμως ότι το Salamis Glory, αν και όμορφο καράβι, εντούτοις λόγω μεγέθους (χωρητικότητα σε επιβάτες) και ηλικίας δεν έδωσε στην εταιρεία τη δυνατότητα να εκσυγχρονήσει τα δρομολόγια που προσφέρει στο κοινό.


Η συγκεκριμένη κάρτα είναι υποχρεωτική και βοήθα στο να ξέρει το πλοίο αν όλοι είναι onboardπριν αναχωρήσουν από κάθε λιμάνι , αλλά και να βοηθά στις διάφορες συναλλαγές μέσα στο πλοίο .Εχει ξεκινήσει η εφαρμογή του , από το 1996 .

----------


## stratoscy

> .Εχει ξεκινήσει η εφαρμογή του , από το 1996 .


Γιατί όμως η Λούης την έφαρμοσε μόλις πέρσι?σε προηγούμενες κρουαζιέρες  με τη Λούης 2005 και 2006  δεν υπήρχε αυτό το σύστημα.Μόλις πέρσι άρχισε.Αλλά γιατί όμως  πρέπει να πληρώνουμε με αυτές και να πληρώνουν και τα βρέφη ενός και δύο ετών και ακόμη να χρεώνουν και 2 ευρώ την ημέρα για τα μπουρπουάρ σε σερβιτόρουσ και καμαρότουσ?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Γιατί όμως η Λούης την έφαρμοσε μόλις πέρσι?σε προηγούμενες κρουαζιέρες με τη Λούης 2005 και 2006 δεν υπήρχε αυτό το σύστημα.Μόλις πέρσι άρχισε.Αλλά γιατί όμως πρέπει να πληρώνουμε με αυτές και να πληρώνουν και τα βρέφη ενός και δύο ετών και ακόμη να χρεώνουν και 2 ευρώ την ημέρα για τα μπουρπουάρ σε σερβιτόρουσ και καμαρότουσ?


Για την εφαρμογή της κάρτας, δεν υποχρεώνει κανείς την εταιρία να έχει αυτό το σύστημα .Αλλά από την στιγμή που υπάρχει ,είναι υποχρεωμένος ο κάθε επιβάτης να την έχει επάνω του .
Για την χρεώσει κάθε επιβάτη με κάποιο πόσο για τους καμαρότους, είναι υποχρεωτικό σε όλες τις εταιρίες του κόσμου, διότι με αυτά τα λεφτά πληρώνονται .Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο επιβάτης το ξέρει πριν αγοράσει το εισιτήριο ότι θα έχει και αυτήν την επιβάρυνση ., διότι το αναφέρει σε όλα τα διαφημιστικά .Δεν είναι δα και κάνα αβάσταχτο ποσο ,τα δυο ευρώ .
Και το τελειώνουμε εδώ διότι είμαστε εκτός θέματος !

----------


## stratoscy

ναι έχεις δίκιο παρασυρθήκαμε απλά ήθελα να μάθω επειδή  γίνονταν διάφορες παρεξηγήσεις

----------


## cyprus4ever

Έρχονται σύντομα οι φωτογραφίες από το πανέμορφο EMERALD.
Προς το παρόν μια πικάντικη πληροφορία:
Το πλοίο έχει ναυλωθεί σε κάποιο ζάπλουτο ¶ραβα, ο οποίος έδωσε 9 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για να φιλοξενήσει τους καλεσμένους της κόρης του, η οποία έχει τα γενέθλιά της. Γι'αυτό και ακυρώθηκε το δρομολόγιο στο οποίο συμμετείχα... Πάντος το πλήρωμα έτρεχε και δεν έφτανε για να ετοιμάσει το πλοίο, πριν ακόμα αποβιβάσει εμάς!

----------


## diagoras

Φτωχαδακι.Αλλοι νοικιαζουν παιδοτοπους και αυτος ολοκληρο πλοιο :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## stratoscy

Δέν μπορούσε να ναυλώσει άλλο πλοίο που είναι πιο κοντά του?Και είναι και καλός στο να διαλέγει.....

----------


## michalisL

> Just for the record and since I don't understand much Greek and I know there is some speculation on their plans for next year here is the information I have first hand on the Louis operations for next year.
> 
> The Calypso and Sapphire will be doing the cruises from Limassol during the summer and then the Calypso will begin 3/4 day cruises in the Red Sea from September 2010 until March 2011. This is not a charter and will be operated by Louis directly, probably they will market packages to include a hotel stay at their property in Sharm el Sheik?
> 
> The Emeralds future is uncertain although they intend to use her in 2010 but still have'nt decided which programme. She is presumably not Solas 2010 compliant so she will probably be laid up after October.
> Lets hope she survives longer as she is one of the last successful steamships still in service.
> 
> The Louis Majesty will be operating the last 3 cruises of Coral during December/January 2009/2010 and then will do a series of winter cruises from Marseille and Genoa to the East Med for 12 days to Egypt and Israel. She will also do cruises to the West Med and Canaries and the central Mediterranean. In summer 2010 she will do 8 day cruises to Corinth, the Ionian islands and Albania (new itinerary) and also the Spanish Odyssey cruises to Iberia and Tangier which were operated by Coral. She will also do some central Med cruises to Malta, Libya etc.
> 
> ...


Dear Henry, 

Just one note on SS The Emerald. She certainly is SOLAS 2010 compliant. So that is not an issue at all. 

M

----------


## michalisL

> Η LOUIS για μια ακόμα φορά έγινε ρεζίλι. Όπως σας είχα πει και πριν έχω κλείσει εισητήρια για 6ήμερη στα Ελληνικά νησιά (Ρόδος-Μυτιλήνη-Θεσσαλονική-Καβάλα-Κως), η οποία θα αναχωρούσε αύριο.
> Μόλις μας έχουν ενημερώσει από τα κεντρικά γραφεία της LOUIS, ότι για κάποιο λόγω το EMERALD πρέπει να ταξιδέψει στη Μαγιόρκα, και η κρουαζιέρα μας από 6ήμερη μειώνεται σε 3ήμερη με στάση μόνο στη Ρόδο και Μυτιλήνη.
> Είμαι πραγματικά δυσαρεστημένος και απορώ κατα πόσον μας έχουν πει την αλήθεια, αφού το πλοίο θα εκτελούσε την τελευταία του κρουαζιέρα και μετά θα ήταν προς πώληση για scrap. ¶ρα τι ρόλο βαράει στη Μαγιόρκα;
> Πάντως οι φωτογραφίες θα έρθουν μόλις επιστρέψω!


Αγαπητέ Cyprus4ever, 

Ξέχασες όμως να προσθέσεις ότι η Louis επέστρεψε το σύνολο των χρημάτων που κατέβαλαν, όλοι ανεξαρτήτως οι επιβάτες και ότι την 3ήμερη την πήγες (αν πήγες τελικά) δωρεάν όπως και οι υπόλοιποι επιβάτες. Επιπρόσθετα, δόθηκε και σε όλους τους επιβάτες μια 2η δωρεάν 3ήμερη κρουαζιέρα για την επόμενη σαιζόν. Καλό είναι να μην  λέμε την μισή αλήθεια αλλά ολόκληρη. Τα περί scrap δεν ισχύουν όπως δεν ισχύουν και τα περί Μαγιόρκας.   

Μ

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αγαπητέ Cyprus4ever, 
> 
> Ξέχασες όμως να προσθέσεις ότι η Louis επέστρεψε το σύνολο των χρημάτων που κατέβαλαν, όλοι ανεξαρτήτως οι επιβάτες και ότι την 3ήμερη την πήγες (αν πήγες τελικά) δωρεάν όπως και οι υπόλοιποι επιβάτες. Επιπρόσθετα, δόθηκε και σε όλους τους επιβάτες μια 2η δωρεάν 3ήμερη κρουαζιέρα για την επόμενη σαιζόν. Καλό είναι να μην λέμε την μισή αλήθεια αλλά ολόκληρη. Τα περί scrap δεν ισχύουν όπως δεν ισχύουν και τα περί Μαγιόρκας. 
> 
> Μ


Εδώ αλλάζει το πράγμα !Μα φάνηκε παράξενο μια εταιρία να ακυρώνει μια κρουαζιέρα έτσι χωρίς να αποζημιώνει τους επιβάτες της !Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι η Louis το έκανε και με το πάρα πάνω !!
 Μα είπα και εγώ !!!

----------


## stratoscy

Μπράβο της Λουης επανόρθωσε...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Dear Henry, 
> 
> Just one note on SS The Emerald. She certainly is SOLAS 2010 compliant. So that is not an issue at all. 
> 
> M


Michalis thanks for the info I had it confirmed from Louis that she was Solas 2010 compliant.

Just a little bit of interesting speculation for all you Emerald lovers. I think she is not heading to Mallorca at all as according to AIS her destination is Libya! (Tripoli). Could it be that she has been chartered by the Libyan Government or a private company to host guests for the celebration of the anniversary of the Libyan state on 1st September. Now this would be a lucrative bit of business for Louis and explains their part cancellation of the last cruise and their generous compensation!

What do you think? (English please)
Cheers 
Henry.  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Intersting thought Henry, fellow member cyprus4ever wrote above that she was chartered to an Arab to host guests for his daughter birthday!
Now is this a greek myth or reality...  I guess we'll found out soon.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο βαποραρος επέστρεψε από την Λιβύη ,και είναι δεμένος στον προλιμένα. Εντυπωσιακότατο βαπόρι και από ότι είδα και απο κοντα ,το πλήρωμα και η εταιρία το έχουν κούκλα !!!
IMG_7277.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το βαπόρι είναι αστέρι, το είδα προχθές στον προλιμένα και δεν είχα μάτια για κανένα άλλο...
Και η πλώρη σπαθί, η μετασκευή της Αυλίδας την έκανε καλύτερη και από οτι ήταν αρχικά!

----------


## michalisL

> Michalis thanks for the info I had it confirmed from Louis that she was Solas 2010 compliant.
> 
> Just a little bit of interesting speculation for all you Emerald lovers. I think she is not heading to Mallorca at all as according to AIS her destination is Libya! (Tripoli). Could it be that she has been chartered by the Libyan Government or a private company to host guests for the celebration of the anniversary of the Libyan state on 1st September. Now this would be a lucrative bit of business for Louis and explains their part cancellation of the last cruise and their generous compensation!
> 
> What do you think? (English please)
> Cheers 
> Henry.


Dear Henry, 

As per Mastrokostas' post, she returned after successfully fulfilling her role as a floating hotel in Libya. So in short, your speculation on her charter to the Libyan government was valid  :Very Happy:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Έρχονται σύντομα οι φωτογραφίες από το πανέμορφο EMERALD.
> Προς το παρόν μια πικάντικη πληροφορία:
> Το πλοίο έχει ναυλωθεί σε κάποιο ζάπλουτο ¶ραβα, ο οποίος έδωσε 9 εκατομμύρια ευρώ για να φιλοξενήσει τους καλεσμένους της κόρης του, η οποία έχει τα γενέθλιά της. Γι'αυτό και ακυρώθηκε το δρομολόγιο στο οποίο συμμετείχα... Πάντος το πλήρωμα έτρεχε και δεν έφτανε για να ετοιμάσει το πλοίο, πριν ακόμα αποβιβάσει εμάς!


Dear Cyprus4ever Am dying to hear about your short 3 day cruise on The Emerald also still waiting for those photos you promised!

I was also offered that cruise which was cut by 3 days but in the end I stayed with my original itinerary on the Sapphire and I did the 4 day cruise to Samos, Mytilini and Rhodes 31/08-04/09 which was quite good except we did'nt dock at Samos because of high winds.

Look forward to your pictures 
All the best, Henry. :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο The Emerald δεμένο στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά.Οι φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες από το Ν. Χίος που αναχωρεί.Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Ellinis ,mastrokostas και φυσικά σε όλους τους φίλουςτου πλοίου.
DSCF2416.jpg

DSCF2419.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες  φωρογραφίες.Απο αυτές διακρίνουμε ότι το πλοίο το  κράτησαν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο παροπλιστικε στη ραδα της Ελευσινας διπλα στο _AEGEAN TWO_,
προσωρινα γιατι ηδη ετοιμαζεται για ακομη μια αποστολη.
Προκειται να μεταφερει ετεροδημοτες (του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ) στη Κρητη....
Παραλληλα στο μηνιαιο περιοδικο *Ships Monthly* δημοσιευθηκε πως το πλοιο οδηγειται σε scrap yard μαζι με το _IVORY_ (_AEGEAN TWO_).

----------


## stratoscy

¶σχημα νέα για αυτά τα όμορφα πλοία.Δέν θα ξαναδούμε έτσι αρχιτεκτονική.Τέτοια  πλοία να πλέουν στα νερά μας.έκανε καλή δουλειά αυτό το βαπόρι ειδικά πρός το τέλος της θητείας του.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν το βαπόρι αυτό είχε diesel μηχανες και οχι τουρμπινες, θα το βλέπαμε για χρόνια να ταξιδεύει !!

----------


## stratoscy

Δέν το ξερα δέν ήταν ντιζελοκίνητο.

----------


## Harry14

Τι καυσιμο παιρνει;

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πλοιο παροπλιστικε στη ραδα της Ελευσινας διπλα στο _AEGEAN TWO_,
> προσωρινα γιατι ηδη ετοιμαζεται για ακομη μια αποστολη.
> Προκειται να μεταφερει ετεροδημοτες (του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ) στη Κρητη....
> Παραλληλα στο μηνιαιο περιοδικο *Ships Monthly* δημοσιευθηκε πως το πλοιο οδηγειται σε scrap yard μαζι με το _IVORY_ (_AEGEAN TWO_).


Aς ελπίσουμε πως το περιοδικό θα πέσει έξω στις προβλέψεις του.

Γμτ!! :evil: προλαβαίνω να μεταφέρω τα εκλογικά μου δικαιώματα στην Κρήτη;;;

----------


## Ellinis

έμαθε κανείς πότε ξεκινάει για Κρήτη και από ποιά θέση; Λέω να κάνω μια απόπειρα να μπω ως επισκέπτης για λίγο.

----------


## MILTIADIS

απο πειραια φευγει την παρασκευη στις 8 το βραδυ!το ακριβες σημειο αναχωρησης δυστυχως δεν το ξερω..

----------


## stratoscy

Παιδιά  χτες  πληροφορήθηκαν από μιαφίλη μου που ο πατέρας της δουελύει στον Λούη και είναι υπεύθυνος για τα αφορολόγητα πάνω στα πλοία και μου είπε ότι δυστυχώς THE EMERALD ΚΑΙ THE CALYPSO δεν θα ξαναταξιδέψουν :Sad:

----------


## despo

Αν τελικά αυτό επιβεβαιωθεί (μακάρι να μην ειναι ετσι), έρχεται να συνδυαστεί με το γεγονός οτι σήμερα που βρισκόμουν μπροστά απο το πλοίο, το οποίο βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή μπροστά στο λιμεναρχείο, είδα ενα γερανό να ξεφορτώνει απο το πλοίο κάποια τραπεζάκια και καρέκλες, πράγμα που είναι σίγουρα κακός οιωνός, οσο και να θέλουμε να ελπίζουμε οτι το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει να ταξειδεύει.

----------


## stratoscy

Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ

----------


## Grotta

Μόλις πήγε να δέσει στον κόκκινο φάρο με βοήθεια ρυμουλκών έβγαλε την μαυρίλα.
Εικόνα000.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Τί είναι αυτός ο μαύροσ κατάμαυροσ καπνός?

----------


## Apostolos

Κίνηση της τουρμπίνας...

----------


## mastrokostas

Η μάλλον για να είμαστε ποιο σωστοί ,αφή κάποιου καζανιού !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κακά τα ψέμματα. Η εταιρία Louis Cruises έχει από καιρό δηλώσει τη πρόθεσή της για ανανέωση του στόλου της και οι νέες αγορές της αφορούν πλοία σχετικά μικρής ηλικίας και μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας. Προβλέπω όχι μόνο την πώληση των παλαιών όπως τα Ivory, Calypso, Emerald αλλά και της επόμενης φουρνιάς των Coral, Orient Queen, Sapphire, Perla, κλπ. Ο ανταγωνισμός από ξένες εταιρίες σύντομα θα μας κτυπήσει την πόρτα και μόνο μία εταιρία που βλέπει μπροστά θα επιβιώσει. Δυστυχώς για μας τους ρομαντικούς λάτρεις των παλιών καλών καραβιών με πλώρη και πρύμη.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Πολυ σωστος φιλε.
Βεβαια τα _ORIENT QUEEN_ και _CORAL_ εχουν προσφατως ανακαινισθει - αναβαθμισθει ιδιαιτερα το πρωτο ειναι σε αψογη κατασταση.Μια ηλεκτρομηχανη 2.500HP να του τοποθετουσαν και θα ηταν ακομη καλυτερο και απο μηχανικης πλευρας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι, αλλά έχουν κάποια χρονάκια πάνω τους, είναι περιορισμένης χωρητικότητας σε επιβάτες (αναλογία επιβατών/πληρώματος), έχουν αυξημένο κόστος συντήρησης και μισθοδοσίας για τον αριθμό των επιβατών, και μη ξεχνάμε, αν η άλλη εταιρία βάλει νεότευκτο καράβι στην ίδια κρουαζιέρα τότε τι γίνεται? Αυτό ακριβώς προνοούν και το κάνουν πριν τους προλάβουν τα γεγονότα. Το μόνο μέλλον αυτών των καραβιών είναι η μακρόχρονη ναύλωσή τους σε τουριστικούς οργανισμούς μέχρι να γεράσουν.

----------


## MILTIADIS

το πλοιο μολις αναχωρησε απο πειραια και αυριο το πρωι το περιμενουμε στα χανια!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πολύ σωστά Μίλτο!!Το πλοίο πρόκειται να φτάσει στη Σούδα περίπου στις 9:00 με 10:00 το πρωί...*
*Ο ανταποκριτής του λιμανιού της Σούδας Νίκος (ndimitr93) θα είναι εκεί για φωτογραφίσει την άφιξη του.....Αναμένουμε λοιπόν το ρεπορτάζ του...*

----------


## ndimitr93

Λοιπον...ανέβασα δύο φώτο στην γκάλερυ.....δικές σας!!!!!
Έπεται συνέχεια....... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοίο καταφθάνει το πρωί της 3ης Οκτωβρίου στο λιμάνι της Σούδας...
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους αλλά λίγο παραπάνω στον opelmanos :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Έφυγε o Βαπορας πριν λίγο από την μπούκα του λιμανιού Πειραιά ,για την ντάνα της Ελευσίνας  .

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ένα link για το flickr όπου ανέβασα τις φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι μου με το καράβι, όπως σας υποσχέθηκα, με αρκετή καθυστέρηση βέβαια λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, αλλά κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτε!

http://www.flickr.com/search/?s=int&...emerald&m=text

Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το link, απλά κάντε search για "SS Emerald" στο flickr και όλες οι φωτογραφίες του user "Cyprus4Ever" είναι οι δικές μου.

----------


## stratoscy

> Ένα link για το flickr όπου ανέβασα τις φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι μου με το καράβι, όπως σας υποσχέθηκα, με αρκετή καθυστέρηση βέβαια λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, αλλά κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτε!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/search/?s=int&...emerald&m=text
> 
> Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το link, απλά κάντε search για "SS Emerald" στο flickr και όλες οι φωτογραφίες του user "Cyprus4Ever" είναι οι δικές μου.


Να σαι καλά.Πολύ πολύ πολύ όμορφες.Ήταν ωραίο το ταξίδι σου?
Από τισ φότο διαπιστώνουμε ότι το καράβι το έχουν σε καλή κατάσταση, τι λέσ και εσύ που το είδες από κοντινό πλάνο;

----------


## cyprus4ever

Το καράβι βρίσκεται πραγματικά σε άριστη κατάσταση όσον αφορά τους δημόσιους χώρους. Καλοδιατηρημένοι και πεντακάθαροι. Οι καμπίνες δεν ήταν στην καλύτερη κατάσταση, αλλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρες σε σύγκριση με άλλα κρουαιερόπλοια της εταιρείας που έχω ταξιδέψει. Λυπάμαι που λόγω της ναύλωσής του εκείνη την περίοδο χρειάστηκε να μειωθούν οι μέρες του ταξιδιού.

----------


## stratoscy

> Το καράβι βρίσκεται πραγματικά σε άριστη κατάσταση όσον αφορά τους δημόσιους χώρους. Καλοδιατηρημένοι και πεντακάθαροι. Οι καμπίνες δεν ήταν στην καλύτερη κατάσταση, αλλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρες σε σύγκριση με άλλα κρουαιερόπλοια της εταιρείας που έχω ταξιδέψει. Λυπάμαι που λόγω της ναύλωσής του εκείνη την περίοδο χρειάστηκε να μειωθούν οι μέρες του ταξιδιού.


Είσαι τυχερόσ που πρόλαβεσ να ταξιδέψεις μ' αυτο

----------


## polykas

> Ένα link για το flickr όπου ανέβασα τις φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι μου με το καράβι, όπως σας υποσχέθηκα, με αρκετή καθυστέρηση βέβαια λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, αλλά κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτε!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/search/?s=int&...emerald&m=text
> 
> Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το link, απλά κάντε search για "SS Emerald" στο flickr και όλες οι φωτογραφίες του user "Cyprus4Ever" είναι οι δικές μου.


*Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ  cyprus4ever  για τις  όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THE EMERALD στην ροδο το 2006

DSCN2868.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Με τα σινιάλα της Λούης βλέπω.Τότε δεν ήταν ναυλωμένο στην Τhomson?(τo 2006)

----------


## Gerr

> Πανέμορφο ήταν....
> Ο Λελάκης συνήθιζε να κάνει επαναστατικές μετασκευές στα κρουαζιερόπλοια του. Το ίδιο και με το Καλυψώ http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/canguro_verde_1967.htm, αδελφό του ΛΕΡΟΣ (πρ. IONIAN SEA)


Αγαπητε φιλε εχεις δικιο.
Να θυμισω μερικες 
REGENT SEA EX NAVARINO
REGENT STAR EX  RHAPSODY (Εγινε μετασκευη απο τουρμπινα σε diesel)
EMPRESS  
C/F  IERAPETRA EX ARIANE I EX SUNBOAT
PACIFIC STAR EX SITIA EX VOYAGER
REGENT SPIRIT EX CONSTELLATION  renamed SALAMIS STAR
ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΑ REGENT RAINBOW(EMERALD)KAI CALYPSO

----------


## Ellinis

Με πιο δραστική θα έλεγα αυτή του RAINBOW. Αλήθεια, καμιά φωτογραφία από τη μετασκευή έχει κανείς να μοιραστεί μαζί μας;

----------


## mastrokostas

Μαζί με το Empress θα πρόσθετα !!

----------


## Gerr

> Με πιο δραστική θα έλεγα αυτή του RAINBOW. Αλήθεια, καμιά φωτογραφία από τη μετασκευή έχει κανείς να μοιραστεί μαζί μας;


  Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι η πιο δραστικη αφου παρεμειναν οι τουρμπινες αλλα και  μερος του παλιου accommodation (C deck-B deck-A deck)Αντιθετα στο Calypso αλλαχθηκαν τα παντα ,μπηκε ενδιαμεσο καταστρωμα στο Garage κλπ .Στο Empress εγινε σε εκτaση μετασκευη ιδια σχεδον με το Rainbow εαν φυσικα εξαιρεσεις τα μεγεθη των πλοιων(το Rainbow ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο)
Φωτογραφιες  χαθηκαν πολλες στο κλεισιμο των ναυπηγειων Αυλιδας το 1999 αλλα κατι θα βρω.

----------


## Ellinis

Σίγουρα και του ΚΑΛΥΨΩ ήταν ριζική η μετασκευή. Ανέβασα και κάποιες σχετικές φωτο εδώ. ¶σχετα με το πως κατέληξε η όλη ιστορία, η εποχή 1989-95 είχε μεγάλες δόξες για τα ναυπηγεία της Αυλίδας.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Όλοι μας έχουμε κρυφές επιθυμίες...!  :Wink:  
Πηγή original φωτογραφίας: shipspotting.com

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Well done Cyprus4ever I think she would look great in the new livery. Lets hope they do it and that they use her this year at least to supplement the existing fleet as they did in 2009, otherwise I fear she may follow Ivory but the Emerald has a good few years left in her especially after the money they have spent on refurbishing her interiors (she is also Solas compliant according to Louis).

I hope she survives at least for the time being as she is one of my favourite ships of all time!

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Thanks Henry! My imagination gets very wild sometimes! I hope she survives too. I took a cruise on her last summer from Limassol and I have to say that I was amazed! She's in a very good condition, if we take into account her age... But - without wanting to be pessimistic - I don't think that her future will be very bright...  :Sad:

----------


## gtogias

> Mπροσούρες του πλοίου ως SANTA ROSA όταν ταξίδευε στην Καραϊβική για τη Prudential - Grace Line μαζί με το αδελφάκι του SANTA PAULA (μετέπειτα STELLA POLARIS).


 
Η οποία Prudential - Grace Line πέρασε για κάποιο διάστημα από ελληνική ιδιοκτησία όπως αναφέρει το παρακάτω δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας "Το Βήμα" τον Ιανουάριο του 1970:

1970 01 27 Το Βήμα σελ 27a.jpg

¶ρα μήπως να τη βάλουμε και αυτή στις ελληνικές εταιρείες?

----------


## despo

Μετα την πώληση του Ακουαμαριν, μηπως υπάρχουν κάποιες ελπίδες να δραστηριοποιηθεί και παλι ?.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Μετα την πώληση του Ακουαμαριν, μηπως υπάρχουν κάποιες ελπίδες να δραστηριοποιηθεί και παλι ?.


I wish this were true as it would be great to see her sailing again but unfortunately i doubt very much if louis will use her for the 3/4 cruise market or indeed for any other cruises as she is expensive to operate and although immaculately kept she cannot compete with more modern tonnage. They will only use her in case of a real necessity to cover for another ship at short notice like when she replaced Orient Queen for a few cruises in 2009.

Henry.

----------


## despo

I do wish to see her again in operation, as Louis did not yet send her for ... India.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το shippax information γιά τα παλαιότερα ηλικιακά κρουαζιερόπλοια στον κόσμο,το πλοίο κατασκευής 1958 είναι στην 6η θέση.

----------


## Express Pigasos

To πλοιο δυστυχως εχει παει για διαλυση..οποτε μαλλον πρεπει να μεταφερθει στα Ιστορικα  :Sad: 

the emerald.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

the EMERALD δυο χρονια πριν, αλλη μια ωραια μετασκευη που αποπερατωθηκε στα ναυπηγεια του αειμνηστου Α. Λελακη,για λογαρισμο του βεβαια

2013 sc (82).jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Το ωραίο αυτής της φωτό είναι ότι στο φόντο, πίσω από το Emerald στην Σαλαμίνα φαίνονται τα τρία,εκ των τεσσάρων, Ελληνικών Hovercraft

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ωραίο αυτής της φωτό είναι ότι στο φόντο, πίσω από το Emerald στην Σαλαμίνα φαίνονται τα τρία,εκ των τεσσάρων, Ελληνικών Hovercraft


Eννοείς τα αερόστρωμνα τύπου Ζubr,τα ΠΤΜ στην ορολογία του ΠΝ. Συγγνώμη γιά το εκτός θέματος,δυστυχώς άστοχη επιλογή αυτών που τα παρήγγειλαν.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο, από μια κρουαζιέρα που είχα κάνει το 2009...
emerald1.jpg αγκυροβολημένο στη Μυτιλήνη,

emeralddisco.jpg η δισκοθήκη,

emeraldjaccuzzi.jpg το κατάστρωμα με τα jaccuzzi,

emeraldlounge.jpg το κεντρικό σαλόνι,

emeraldpool.jpg και η πισίνα...

----------


## cyprus4ever

Και επίσης

emeraldreception.jpg η υποδοχή,

emeraldrestaurant.jpg και ένα από τα 2 εστιατόρια.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks for uploading these lovely photos of the beautiful Emerald which was so well taken care of by Louis. She will always remain one of my favourite classic ships, and she kept her Greek flag till the end! It is sad to think that she has been broken up!

Henry.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικες πια φωτο!Μεσα ηταν πολυ ομορφο και καλαισθητο και ουσιαστικα καινουργιο αφου δεν ειχαν περασει ουτε 20 χρονια απο την ριζικη μετασκευη του.Το ειχα επισκεφθει το 2006 στην ροδο και ειχα απολαυσει εναν ωραιοτατο καφε στην πισινα

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά όμορφο πλοίο με πολύ ωραίους κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Το είχα επισκεφτεί και εγω στον Πειραιά οταν ήταν ναυλωμένο στις εκλογές του 2009, γιατί ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος οτι δεν πρόκειται να ξαναταξειδέψει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πανεμορφο the EMERALD στον Αργοσαρωνικο τον μαιο του 2006

DSCN3242.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To The Emerlad στο λιμανι του Πειραια φωτογραφημενο  απο τον φιλο despo

_The Emerald.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a beautifully nostalgic view of Emerald in her original Thomson colours. Although rather unusual I think she looked very smart in this livery, showing off her unique hull lines and sheer. Photo courtesy of Trenor (Navi e Armatore)

Henry.

1361123637~0.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EMERALD & το CRISTAL στις 10-09-2009 όταν ήταν στη LOUIS, φωτογραφημένα απο το Φηροστεφάνι.

EMERALD - CRISTAL 04 10-09-2009.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Το EMERALD & το CRISTAL στις 10-09-2009 όταν ήταν στη LOUIS, φωτογραφημένα απο το Φηροστεφάνι.


What a fantastic photo Pantelis, the old and the new(er) side by side! Thank you so much for sharing it.

Henry.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πραγματικα πανεμορφη φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο pantelis2009!!!_

----------


## despo

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω ! Πράγματι αριστούργημα.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

An attractive view of The Emerald at Elevsis by Dennis Mortimer on Shipspotting. Even though her profile ws radically changed from her original and classic appearance she still remained one of my favourite cruise ships of all time and her conversion at Avlis gave her a contemporary streamlined superstructure on her traditional hull lines.

Henry.

1788227.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Λίγο πρίν το τέλος του http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6qwJ7AD8cw

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα της Louis τον Σεπτέμβριο 2011 στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, εννέα μήνες πριν την αναχώρηση του για την Ινδία.

2011_09.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Αυτό που μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ σε αυτή την φωτό, είναι τα 2 (από τα 4 που έχει η Ελλάδα -ΠΤΜ Κεφαλληνία, ΠΤΜ Ιθάκη, ΠΤΜ Κέρκυρα, ΠΤΜ Ζάκυνθος-σε σύνολο 9 που έχει κατασκευάσει η Ρωσία) αερόστρωμνα στο βάθος...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό που μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ σε αυτή την φωτό, είναι τα 2 (από τα 4 που έχει η Ελλάδα -ΠΤΜ Κεφαλληνία, ΠΤΜ Ιθάκη, ΠΤΜ Κέρκυρα, ΠΤΜ Ζάκυνθος-σε σύνολο 9 που έχει κατασκευάσει η Ρωσία) αερόστρωμνα στο βάθος...


Eίναι στο κεκλιμένο που έχουν φτιάξει ειδικά γιά αυτά στην Αμφιάλη. Από ό,τι γνωρίζουμε από τον αμυντικό τύπο δυστυχώς είναι 2 εν ενεργεία. Επιλογές της τότε ηγεσίας...Λέγε με ¶κη :Distrust: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Αεροφωτογραφία από ο Φηροστεφάνι την ώρα της επιβίβασης. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

EMERALD  03 10-09-2009.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

και μερικές από μια κρουαζιέρα που είχα κάνει το 2009...
DSC01405.jpgDSC01407.jpgDSC01451.jpgDSC01453.jpgDSC01454.jpg

Στις δύο πρώτες το πλοίο αγκυροβολημένο στη Μυτιλήνη

----------


## cyprus4ever

(συνέχεια)

DSC01456.jpgDSC01463.jpgDSC01464.jpgDSC01467.jpgDSC01468.jpg

----------


## despo

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε για το φωτογραφικό σου αφιέρωμα. Ειναι απο τα πλοία που είχα συμπαθήσει πολύ.

----------

